# in iptables....how to reset UDP connection....

## dashang

My objective is to reset UDP connectionn...

if i want to reject tcp connection ...for that i am using 

```

/sbin/iptables -I FORWARD -p tcp -s $src_ip -j REJECT --reject-with tcp-reset

```

What problem i am facing....

if My Skype voip call is running....and i reject tcp connection...than skype is disconnected ...But the Voip call is Continue...

for that i have to reset UDP connection.....

please suggest me how to stop this voice calls....

----------

## Hu

UDP is connectionless, so there is nothing to reset.  If you want to prevent further traffic, then DROP the packets.  Some clients might recover more quickly if you use an ICMP port unreachable, which is the standard way of advertising that the UDP datagram was received, but no one was listening on that port on the receiving system.

----------

